# Ubuntu Absturz mit WinSCP



## DerStatist (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Ubunturechner.
Wenn ich mit WinScp darauf zugreife, reagiert er zunächst ganz normal.

Sobald ich aber in ein Verzeichnis mit vielen (ca. 200) Dateien/Unterverzeichnissen wechsele, startet er sofort neu.

Hatte anfangs doppelte IRQ-Belegung im Verdacht.
So hatten laut /proc/interrupts USB und eth0 den gleichen IRQ.
Nach Abschaltung der USB-Ports im Bios war die Doppelbelegung somit weg. Das Problem bleibt.

Von der lokalen Konsole aus kann ich in jedes Verzeichnis wechseln. Jeden Befehl ausführen...

Daten zum System:
Hardware
Pentium III 800 MHz
512 MB SDRAM
8,5 GB HDD
Realtek NIC

OS: Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10


Kennt jemand diesen Effekt?
Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


Grüße
DerStatist


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juli 2007)

Passiert dies auch wenn Du lokal auf dieses Verzeichnis zugreifst?
Falls ja wuerde ich einen Festplattendefekt in Betracht ziehen, zumal die Platte ja schon was aelter zu sein scheint, was ja aus der Groessenangabe herzuleiten ist.


----------



## DerStatist (10. Juli 2007)

Wie gesagt lokal geht alles. Auch über Putty.


----------



## DerStatist (16. Juli 2007)

Hat denn keiner eine Lösung?

Vielleicht liegt es ja gar nicht direkt an Ubuntu... vielleicht liegt es ja gar nicht an WinSCP?

Kennt jemand einen ähnlichen Effekt? 
Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?


mfg
DerStatist


----------

